
Hofstadter: A Polyglot Code Generation Framework - gullyfur
https://github.com/hofstadter-io/hof
======
verdverm
Contributor here, AMA

We thought of a new way to describe Hof modules, as modules which span
multiple languages and technologies, where you can bring in and configure more
complete functionality.

For example, when you import a database module, you would get the libraries,
an ORM like interface, tools and scripts running the db in multiple
environments and managing migrations. Another would be a backend server, which
will bring in the DB module, while having its own bells and whistles for
things like monitoring, logging, env and ci setup from dev to prod, feature
flags, etc. The list could get quite long.

The main idea is higher level modules with more abstract config that can be
combined to get all the other things you need around your applications.

Does this make sense or seem useful?

